
Ask HN: What do you think about our Cloud CMS? - appdrag
Hey Guys,<p>I&#x27;m Joseph Benguira, Founder &amp; CTO of AppDrag, we have created a Cloud CMS hosted on AWS.
It&#x27;s a web developement platform made for professionals (Designers, Developers, web agencies, ...)<p>We would love to get some feedback, suggestions, remarks to improve our Cloud CMS.<p>You can check it here: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appdrag.com<p>Thank you for your time and valuable feedback :)
======
mtmail
The 'Show HN' is mostly for asking for feedback on a product, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931558)

~~~
appdrag
Thanks, i will repost with "Show HN"

